# Finding work isn't easy...



## MattH

Just finished a Computer Science degree at Massey. Got my graduate work visa. So I'm job hunting.

Oh man nothing kills your confidence more than applying for hundreds of jobs and not getting any...

I need something, anything, that covers my expenses, even part-time. I have little work experience (none of it in NZ) so this isn't helping. There is no government welfare I can live off so money is limited...

I've been applying for hundreds of jobs online, had several interviews, but got nothing.

Graduate opportunities are often restricted to citizens or people with residence. Even when they aren't I'm competing with hundreds so I feel like I wont get a software development job any time soon.

So how on Earth do I get into those entry-level, no-experience-required jobs? I worry they see my degree and think I wont stay long.
I got close, was one of 7 people interviewed for one and the interview went well... but someone else got it.

In Auckland so I want work here.

Any advice? _[deleted]_


----------



## topcat83

MattH said:


> Just finished a Computer Science degree at Massey. Got my graduate work visa. So I'm job hunting.
> 
> Oh man nothing kills your confidence more than applying for hundreds of jobs and not getting any...
> 
> I need something, anything, that covers my expenses, even part-time. I have little work experience (none of it in NZ) so this isn't helping. There is no government welfare I can live off so money is limited...
> 
> I've been applying for hundreds of jobs online, had several interviews, but got nothing.
> 
> Graduate opportunities are often restricted to citizens or people with residence. Even when they aren't I'm competing with hundreds so I feel like I wont get a software development job any time soon.
> 
> So how on Earth do I get into those entry-level, no-experience-required jobs? I worry they see my degree and think I wont stay long.
> I got close, was one of 7 people interviewed for one and the interview went well... but someone else got it.
> 
> In Auckland so I want work here.
> 
> Any advice? _[deleted]_


Hi there
I'm afraid that first job is always the most difficult one to get. I don't know how it would fit with your work visa, but nothing gets work like experience. It might be hard for a while - but how about getting a job just doing anything you can (for now - even bar work) then volunteering to do some IT work for a charity? Then you can go into an interview with (a) real experience and (b) something of interest on your cv to talk about.

See Volunteering Auckland - Home Page - they may be able to help.


----------



## carosapien

MattH said:


> Just finished a Computer Science degree at Massey. Got my graduate work visa. So I'm job hunting.
> 
> Oh man nothing kills your confidence more than applying for hundreds of jobs and not getting any...
> 
> I need something, anything, that covers my expenses, even part-time. I have little work experience (none of it in NZ) so this isn't helping. There is no government welfare I can live off so money is limited...
> 
> I've been applying for hundreds of jobs online, had several interviews, but got nothing.
> 
> Graduate opportunities are often restricted to citizens or people with residence. Even when they aren't I'm competing with hundreds so I feel like I wont get a software development job any time soon.
> 
> So how on Earth do I get into those entry-level, no-experience-required jobs? I worry they see my degree and think I wont stay long.
> I got close, was one of 7 people interviewed for one and the interview went well... but someone else got it.
> 
> In Auckland so I want work here.
> 
> Any advice? _[deleted]_


Why don't you have residence and can you apply for it? I think your biggest problem is that you have no NZ experience which can be a catch 22 situation. Have you looked further afield now that you've finished your degree, perhaps you'd have more luck somewhere with a larger job market that actively recruits fresh grads. My advice to you is to look further afield and broaden your horizons.


----------



## MattH

topcat83 said:


> Hi there
> I'm afraid that first job is always the most difficult one to get. I don't know how it would fit with your work visa, but nothing gets work like experience. It might be hard for a while - but how about getting a job just doing anything you can (for now - even bar work) then volunteering to do some IT work for a charity? Then you can go into an interview with (a) real experience and (b) something of interest on your cv to talk about.


That's what I'm trying for, casual/entry-level jobs. But even these are hard to get into. I have no training or experience with working at a bar so can't get that easily.
Volunteering, I'll consider that when I can afford to travel around for that... right now I can't even afford a car - which also makes job hunting harder.



carosapien said:


> Why don't you have residence and can you apply for it? I think your biggest problem is that you have no NZ experience which can be a catch 22 situation. Have you looked further afield now that you've finished your degree, perhaps you'd have more luck somewhere with a larger job market that actively recruits fresh grads. My advice to you is to look further afield and broaden your horizons.


I don't have residence because I only graduated recently and getting it will take up to a year. Can't sit doing nothing for that long.

I've been looking at Australia, problem is I'd need a company there to sponsor a work visa for me.
I don't want to move at the moment, I have moved between SA and NZ several times and I just want to settle in Auckland for a while. But maybe I'll have to...
Going back to South Africa for a while is an option, one I don't really like but I have to consider it.


----------



## carosapien

All I can suggest is that you talk to an immigration advisor and find out what your options are. Now that you've graduated I presume that your student visa is no longer valid, does that mean you're in the country illegally?


----------



## MattH

carosapien said:


> All I can suggest is that you talk to an immigration advisor and find out what your options are. Now that you've graduated I presume that your student visa is no longer valid, does that mean you're in the country illegally?


Not sure why you would assume I'm here illegally. Although I probably should have mentioned I have a work visa. After I graduated I applied for it under the "Graduate job search" category.

I have 100 points on the residency points calculator so I'm about ready to submit an expression of interest. Looks like getting residence takes about a year though.
A relevant job would boost that to 130 points so I was hoping to get one first but maybe I should just apply now.


----------



## carosapien

I didn't assume that you were, you said jobs were only open to people with residency so I thought you didn't have residency. You mean permanent residency or a longer term work visa?

Perhaps you need to educate your potential employers, try telling them in your application that you'll be able to apply for PR/longer term work visa once you have a job offer in hand.

I just looked it up and your visa is valid for a year, in your situation I'd find work to tide me over until the big job offer comes through. Bar work, backpacker hostel, fruit picking etc.

One last thought, is Massey able to help you with an internship with an employer? a long shot but they may have links to local businesses and place students with them for work experience.


----------



## MattH

carosapien said:


> I didn't assume that you were, you said jobs were only open to people with residency so I thought you didn't have residency. You mean permanent residency or a longer term work visa?
> 
> Perhaps you need to educate your potential employers, try telling them in your application that you'll be able to apply for PR/longer term work visa once you have a job offer in hand.


Yes I mean permanent residency. Some employers just state strictly that citizenship or residency is required so there is no point in me applying. Not all though.



carosapien said:


> I just looked it up and your visa is valid for a year, in your situation I'd find work to tide me over until the big job offer comes through. Bar work, backpacker hostel, fruit picking etc.


I'm trying. Having no experience with that stuff doesn't help. Mainly been using the job sites. 
Wonder if the local Work and Income place can help? Are those only for NZ'ers I wonder?


carosapien said:


> One last thought, is Massey able to help you with an internship with an employer? a long shot but they may have links to local businesses and place students with them for work experience.


They have a jobs board on their site for students and they help with CVs ect.
I've been applying. Had a couple interviews but no job yet. And a couple saying they will be going through the applications in September/August, so maybe I'll get one.


----------



## jawnbc

Why not ring up some potential employers and do a 3-4 week unpaid internship? See if any of your profs at Massey can recommend you to some places. Whether experience is paid or not, it's considered experience. Should (not will; should) increase your marketability significantly.


----------



## carosapien

MattH said:


> Yes I mean permanent residency. Some employers just state strictly that citizenship or residency is required so there is no point in me applying. Not all though.
> 
> 
> I'm trying. Having no experience with that stuff doesn't help. Mainly been using the job sites.
> Wonder if the local Work and Income place can help? Are those only for NZ'ers I wonder?
> 
> They have a jobs board on their site for students and they help with CVs ect.
> I've been applying. Had a couple interviews but no job yet. And a couple saying they will be going through the applications in September/August, so maybe I'll get one.


Sounds like you're doing everything you can under the circumstances. So many people find jobs through the network - use yours as best you can and that includes contacting people you were at Uni with as well as your lecturers. Use Facebook and Linkedin.


----------



## Song_Si

^^ I am talking five and six years ago now; when i worked in HR for a large gov't ministry in Wellington we'd occasionally take recent overseas grads for six-weeks work exp, this at the time was a scheme run through Vic Uni.
With the cutbacks to gov't staff nationwide there may be less opportunities for something like this to occur in 2012 - but as per above post it is worth asking around. 
Have you approached any recruitment agencies specialising in your field of work?


----------



## MattH

Well looks like I have something  
Starting on a trial basis tomorrow so hopefully things go well.


----------



## inhamilton

MattH said:


> Well looks like I have something
> Starting on a trial basis tomorrow so hopefully things go well.


That must be a weight off your mind. Congrats.


----------



## chantabbai

MattH said:


> Well looks like I have something
> Starting on a trial basis tomorrow so hopefully things go well.


congrats


----------

